# مدخل الي فهم أعمال التكييف المركزي ج1



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (22 أبريل 2018)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله 
في الملف المرفق تحديث للعرض التقديمي لدورة مدخل الي أعمال التكييف المركزي و قد قسمتها إلي عدد من الأجزاء سيتم إدراجها تباعا لتيسير العلم لزملائنا الجدد ، و توفير لوحات تقديمية ذات معني و متسلسلة لإإخواننا الذين يحرصون على تقديم دورات في المجال جزاهم الله خيرا ، و أنا أضطررت للتقسيم حتي يسهل رفعها على صفحات الملتقي و كلها مختصرة من كتابي : المرجع العملي في أعمال التكييف المركزي بعد تحديثه و تقسيمه إلي مجلدات ليسهل تداوله . و الله المستعان
و نسألكم الدعاء


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (23 أبريل 2018)

يرجي تثبيت الموضوع


----------



## عمران احمد (26 أبريل 2018)

جزا الله حضرتك الف الف خير و ربنا يبارك في حضرتك و يرفع قدرك في الدنيا و الاخره


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (29 أبريل 2018)

شكرا زميلنا العزيز على مرورك و إطراؤك 
والله المستعان على البقية الآتية


----------



## nofal (6 مايو 2018)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## أبونوافل (20 يوليو 2018)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (21 يوليو 2018)

nofal قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا



و اياكم ، شكرا على مروركم الكريم


----------



## محمدفتتحى (21 ديسمبر 2018)

*جزاك الله خيراً اخى الحبيب*
=============
=============


----------



## محمود حسن السيد (13 سبتمبر 2020)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ENG.SAMI.ME (21 ديسمبر 2020)

جزاك الله خيرا​
​


----------



## العوضي داود محمد (21 فبراير 2021)

جزاك الله خيرا ونفع بعلمكم


----------



## مهندس من منف (9 ديسمبر 2021)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## DEYATEGANY (5 سبتمبر 2022)

جزاك الله خيرا ونفع بعلمكم درس مفيد جدا


----------

